# ugly scrap wood



## davduckman2010 (Oct 22, 2014)

got all these cut offs from the logs. going to cutem down to nice to burn theres some bowl blanks tons of call blanks / pen blanks and slabs.




































View attachment 62444

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 22, 2014)

NICE!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 22, 2014)

Heck Duck, if they are just scrap just throw some down this way, I'll be happy to pay postage on a MFRB just to help you get rid if some of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 22, 2014)

WOW! Very very nice, Duck!  Definitely worth saving from the fire!



ironman123 said:


> Heck Duck, if they are just scrap just throw some down this way, I'll be happy to pay postage on a MFRB just to help you get rid if some of it.



Ditto!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 22, 2014)

definite burn pile material!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Love that Duckwood, yep yep!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 22, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Heck Duck, if they are just scrap just throw some down this way, I'll be happy to pay postage on a MFRB just to help you get rid if some of it.


ill cut them down and let ya pic some ray & matt


----------



## Johnturner (Oct 22, 2014)

What kind of wood ia it? I'd like to be in line for some pen blanks!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 23, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> What kind of wood ia it? I'd like to be in line for some pen blanks!


john these are all ambrosia maples some spalted.


----------



## David Seaba (Oct 23, 2014)

They look great!!! I See some nice pens in there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 23, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> ill cut them down and let ya pic some ray & matt



Only if I can send some sort of finished good(s) back to you in return!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 23, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> What kind of wood ia it? I'd like to be in line for some pen blanks!


ill let ya know when I get them cut down john you to dave


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Really nice looking stuff there Dave. Just an example of the famous Duckwood from the enchanted forest!


----------

